# wolfs



## crazy lister (Jan 1, 2010)

does anyone know about captive wolfs like are they hard to train and legal to keep in england if they are does anyone know about a breeder i could get in touch with


----------



## crazy lister (Jan 1, 2010)

ignore this thread i have just looked it up in detail and i need a license and to get the license i need a huge enclosure which i cant provide yet but does anyone know of other breeds of exotic dog that i could possibly get


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Northern inuits are probs your closest wolfy type dog, and the wolf dog hybrids


----------



## crazy lister (Jan 1, 2010)

yep seen those liked the look of some saarloos but the chance of them looking just like german shepards isnt my cup otea i really not keen on german shepards dont get me wrong brilliant obediant dogs but to many health probs


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

if you want a a great dog contact Pimperela on here she has gorgeous NI's 

I have senna and getting a dog of her who is only days old called locke, you wont be disspointed! there hard work but very rewarding i couldnt be without my senna now :flrt:

this is my Senna


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

*cough* Plural of wolf is wovles..... */cough*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

abandonallhope said:


> *cough* Plural of wolf is wovles..... */cough*:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
*cough* not its not its WOLVES */cough* :whistling2:

lmao


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

exoticskeepers said:


> *cough* not its not its WOLVES */cough* :whistling2:
> 
> lmao


 

:rotfl:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

exoticskeepers said:


> *cough* not its not its WOLVES */cough* :whistling2:
> 
> lmao


Bwahhh, fail. That'll teach me for typing quickly.:whip:


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> Northern inuits are probs your closest wolfy type dog, and the wolf dog hybrids


northern inuits are no hybrid they are made up of other dog breeds. Breeds like the czech wolfdog,saarloos wofdog are the nearest you can get to a wolf.


----------



## redtails (Aug 24, 2008)

*Wolfdogs*

Hi take a look at Kody she is high content Wolfdog :bash:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammal-pictures/445997-wolfdogs.html


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

For a long time I wanted a dog that looked like a wolf. But I also wanted a great pet. I did alot of studding, wolfs are wild and can’t cope as a pet, they cant communicate with us like dogs can and even wolf pups that have been hand reared became difficult to cope with and had to be returned to wild, so having a pet wolf is a no no.. But there are lots of dogs with a wolf look to them. Most from the spits breed. But many come with their own problems, huskies can just run off so it’s not a good idea to let them off the lead and they can be destructive in the house. Alaskan malls, are strong breeds and like the husky can take a long time to grow out of puppy hood,inuits don’t always grow up to look wolf like as they can end up looking like a cross breed. Allot of the more wolfy looking breeds are hard to come by in the UK. But my surch ended when I found the Elkhound. What a beautiful dog, and what a great pet. Ok so not that wolfy looking but with their gray coat and sweet nature they can win you over as they did me. So here she is, best dog in the world :no1:


----------



## crazy lister (Jan 1, 2010)

the only other breeds i was looking at were husky/wolf hybrids they look stuning aswell as being good dogs i can handle dogs that run off i have a hypo colllie x as one of my current dogs and the reason most people cant handle high content hybrids is because they treat them as a dog when it probably has the mentality of a wolf which is completely different to a dogs mentality there communication revolves around the heirarchcy of the pack and always knowing there place in the pecking order i know your thinking thats the same as dogs but a wolves mind is on steroids when it comes to this and it will try to be pack leader when it comes to maturity you just need to know how to stop this without getting ripped apart which is the skill most people dont know how to do well thats how i see it after all my research sofar


----------



## crazy lister (Jan 1, 2010)

redtails beautifull pics thats pretty much exactly what i want you say its a timberwolf are they classed as 3rd gen so i dont need a licsense to keep and by hard work just how was she to train and i see its a bitch i choose bitches myself you seem to get more respect from them than dogs i think so anyway


----------



## laura_aldridge1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

I know of a few people who breed czech wolfdogs, apparently they're looovely


----------



## crazy lister (Jan 1, 2010)

after seeing that timberwolf i think thats the 1 for me


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Czech wolfdogs and Sarloos are the closest thing genetically you are going to get to a wolf. Both of these breeds are very trainable and good natured. Northern Inuits are also a good breed that are very wolf like along with huskies and malamutes but these dogs need an owner with a strong head because they do as they please and can be destructive.


----------

